# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Bella di note

## teo24

Ψαχνοντας σε site για bella di note εγραφε απο κατω (νυχτολουλουδο).Πατωντας στο google το ονομα μου βγαζει απο κατω την πρωτη φωτο το οποιο το ξερω σαν δειλινο,ενω το δευτερο το ξερω σαν νυχτολουλουδο και τα εχω και τα δυο στο σπιτι.Ο σπορος ειναι απο αυτα τα λουλουδια,και αν ναι μπορω να τον μαζευω με καποιο τροπο?Απ την αποψη οτι μπορω να τους προσφερω κατι εγω ο ιδιος.

----------


## ria

θοδωρη δεν ξερω αν αυτος ειναι ο σπορος ο βρωσιμος για τα πουλια θα σου πει με σιγουρια καποιος αλλος που εχει εμπειρια...
αν ειναι αυτος ο σπορος παρολα αυτα το λουλουδι στην πρωτη φωτο επειδη το εχω και γω σπιτι μου βγαζει σπορο συνηθως το φθινοπωρο ..για το νυχτολουλουδο διπλα δεν γνωριζω με σιγουρια

απο οτι ξερω ο σπορος παντως ειναι αυτος εμφανισιακα:

----------


## jk21

με τον σπορο και το φυτο αυτο μπερδευτηκα και γω στα πρωτα βηματα αναζητησεων μου 

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t2595/

τα πραγματα εχουν ως εξης : ο σπορος που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι του φυτου οινοθηρα (oenothera biennis ) το οποιο ειναι ενα ειδος νυχτολουλουδου 



οχι ομως το νυχτολουλουδο που λεμε εμεις και εννοουμε το κεστρο ( cestrum )



ουτε το δειλινο (mirabilis )




που θα βρουμε αν αναζητησουμε στο ιντερνετ το bella di notte .απλα bella di notte οι ιταλοι ονομαζουν το δειλινο .




εχει επικρατησει κατα την εισαγωγη του στην ελλαδα να ονομαζουμε ετσι και το σπορο του oenothera biennis και ετσι καταληξαμε σε αυτο το μπερδεμα 


*ΜΟΝΟ  Ο ΣΠΟΡΟς ΤΟΥ OENOTHERA BIENNIS ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΡΩΣΙΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΜΑς !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΦΥΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Το oenothera biennis ειναι και στη φυση τροφη για τα αγριοπουλια και ειδικα για τις καρδερινες



οπως ειδαμε και εδω

*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*


ειναι μαλιστα σαν εκχυλισμα του σπορου ,ενα απο τα 3 συστατικα γνωστου σκευασματος (red mask ) για την ενδυναμωση του φυσικου βαψιματος της μασκας της καρδερινας.δεν εχει οπως κακως διαδιδοταν καποια χρωστικη αλλα βοηθα στην καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου,βασικο για το σωστο βαψιμο του πουλιου

το ελαιο του oenothera biennis ειναι η βασικη φυσικη πηγη του gla 
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/g...nic-000305.htm
ενα απο τα ειδη ω6 λιπαρων οξεων που δεν ειναι τοσο συχνο στη φυση 

επισης υπαρχουν ερευνες που λενε οτι βοηθα στη γυναικεια υπογονιμοτητα ,δημιουργωντας καταλληλο περιβαλλον στο εσωτερικο των γεννητικων οργανων ,τοσο για την θρεψη του σπερματος και την μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης του ,οσο και για την διευκολυνση της κινητικοτητας του

----------


## jk21

το ποσο αποδεκτο ειναι απο τα πουλια θα μας το πει ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (Adreas ) που το καλλιεργεια απο περυσι  ! δεν ειναι τυχαια η μασκα της καρδερινουλας που μαγεψε τον κριτη στον πανελληνιο που εγινε φετος στην κρητη !

----------


## adreas

Δεν  κάνει  κανένα  από  αυτό.  Αυτά  είναι  φυτά  για  μπέλλα ντι  νότε  και  είναι  τώρα  εποχή  για  να  σπείρεις  τον  σπόρο  για  να  έχεις  φυτά  το  καλοκαίρι.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ μαλλον ποσταρες και δεν ειχες δει τη δικια μου αναρτηση .μην μπερδευτουνε τα παιδια ,υποθετω λες οτι δεν ειναι κανενα απο αυτα που ανεφερε ο θοδωρης .εγω στο ποστ 3 στην πρωτη φωτο εχω το ιδιο φυτο με αυτο που λες .

για πες τους τι σοου κανουν τα γαρδελια πανω του ...

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια δεν ξερω πως λεγεται αυτο κ τι πραγματικα προσφερει στα πουλια θα με ενδιεφερε ομως μιας κ εδω τουλαχιστον φυτρωνει τοσο μα τοσο πολυ που λεμε αμαν κ πως να απαλλλαγουμε απ αυτο...

----------


## adreas

Αφού με προλαβαίνεις πάντα!!!!!!!!! Ναι σωστά το έχεις βάλει την ώρα που ανέβαζα φωτογραφίες πόσταρες εσύ!!!!!!!! Κοίταξε να δεις τι γίνετε, ως σπόρο που αγοράζουμε δεν του δίνουν και πολύ σημασία αλλά όταν το βάλεις ως μορφή ημιώριμου σπόρου αλλάζουν όλα, και περνάνε αρκετή ώρα ανοίγοντας τα μπουμπούκια για να φάνε τον σπόρο.

----------


## jk21

Βικυ για να μην μπερδευτουμε μιλας για αυτο που αναφερω ως oenothera biennis , για το κεστρο (cestrum ) ή για το δειλινο (mirabilis );

----------


## aeras

Το red mask έχει και Ε161g: κανθαξανθίνη

----------


## jk21

> Αφού με προλαβαίνεις πάντα!!!!!!!!!


ποιος σε προλαβαινει βρε; για ποσα φυτα δεν εμαθα απο εσενα και τα εβαλα εγω μεχρι να σε πεισω να αρχισεις και συ να τα γραφεις μονος σου  ....

----------


## jk21

> Το red mask έχει και Ε161g: κανθαξανθίνη


σημαντικοτατο στοιχειο !!! μπραβο ΜΙΧΑΛΗ .στην ιστοσελιδα του προιοντος δεν αναφερεται και οταν ειχα στο παρελθον ρωτησει στο φορουμ των ιθαγενων που γνωριστηκαμε ΜΙΧΑΛη για το τι γραφει η συσκευασια αν το ειχε καποιος ,δεν πηρα απαντηση .τελικα και αυτο δεν δουλευει εντελως αθωα ! οχι γιατι δινει χρωστικη για το βαψιμο αλλα γιατι δινει λαθος χρωστικη που βαφει σε ολο το σωμα ανεξαρτητως γονιδιων .η σωστη οπως ελπιζω οσοι θελουν να μαθουν και οχι να αναμασουν ειναι με στοιχεια η κιτρινη λουτεινη ! 
*Καρδερίνα    :   Το βάψιμο της μάσκας      ,  Red mask of european goldfinch*ισως μεγαλη σημασια να εχει και αυτη η αναφορα εδω

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutein

Lutein absorbs blue light and therefore appears yellow at low concentrations and* orange-red at high concentrations.*

----------


## vag21

εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια για αυτον τον σπορο.δεν το εχω δει ομως μεσα σε τροφες.ειναι ακριβος η χρησιμοποιειτε σαν συμπληρωμα?

----------


## aeras

> σημαντικοτατο στοιχειο !!! μπραβο ΜΙΧΑΛΗ .στην ιστοσελιδα του προιοντος δεν αναφερεται και οταν ειχα στο παρελθον ρωτησει στο φορουμ των ιθαγενων που γνωριστηκαμε ΜΙΧΑΛη για το τι γραφει η συσκευασια αν το ειχε καποιος ,δεν πηρα απαντηση .τελικα και αυτο δεν δουλευει εντελως αθωα ! οχι γιατι δινει χρωστικη για το βαψιμο αλλα γιατι δινει λαθος χρωστικη που βαφει σε ολο το σωμα ανεξαρτητως γονιδιων .η σωστη οπως ελπιζω οσοι θελουν να μαθουν και οχι να αναμασουν ειναι με στοιχεια η κιτρινη λουτεινη ! 
> *Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*
> 
> ισως μεγαλη σημασια να εχει και αυτη η αναφορα εδω
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutein
> 
> Lutein absorbs blue light and therefore appears yellow at low concentrations and* orange-red at high concentrations.*


Δεν φαίνεται στην συσκευασία, εάν και εγώ δεν το είχα πάρει από εδώ, ψάχνοντας σε κάποια χώρα βρήκα τι περιέχει, μάλλον είναι υποχρεωτική η αναγραφή των περιεχομένων στα προϊόντα και άλλα στην σύνθεση του η ζελατίνη,  (δες πως παράγεται ) σακχαρόζη, δεξτρόζη.

----------


## jk21

η ζελατινη; λες να μην ξερω; κοκκαλοσουπα ....  :wink:  :Confused0053:

----------


## teo24

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις.Επειδη ειδα που κατω απ τον σπορο ελεγε νυχτολουλουδο και βλεπω και τους κοκκνολαιμιδες να μου το ταραζουν οταν εχει ασπρα μπουμπουκακια,εκανα μια σκεψη μηπως και ειναι το ιδιο.Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι σπορυς να παω να παρω γι αυτη την περιοδο,τωρα που πλησιαζει η αναπαραγωγη.Δεν εχω δωσει τιποτα αλλο και ποτε εκτος του νιζερ που ειχα παρει περισυ για πρωτη φορα.

----------


## koukoulis

Κι εγώ σας παρακαλώ πολυ θα ήθελα να μου πείτε απο που αγοράζει κανείς όλους αυτούς τους σπόρους. Πχ κι βρήκα αλλα δεν μπορώ να βρω chia, Bella di note, σιτάρι για φύτρα, καμελινα. Επίσης θα ήθελα να φυτεψω ζωχούς και γλυστριδα και πάλι δε βρίσκω σπόρους.

----------


## jk21

λοιπον 

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ 

τον σπορο αυτον γιατι ειναι μικρος και πολυ ελαφρυς ,δεν εχει καν καποιο σφαιρικο σχημα και μοιαζει σαν μικρα φλουδακια ,τον δινουμε μεσα στην αυγοτροφη .εγω βαζω μια κουταλια του γλυκου σε 200 ml αυγοτροφης .οχι παντα γιατι τον εναλλασω και με αλλους οπως καμελινα ,κια ,φονιο ,παπαρουνα .συνηθως ανα ζευγαρι . τιμη δεν θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη ποσο τον παιρνω αλλα βγαιμει ποσοτητα γιατι ειναι πολυ ελαφρυς .εκει που παιρνω το μιγμα το βασικο ,εκει τον βρισκω αν και εχουν αρκετα e shop του χωρου που ευκολα μπορειτε ολοι να βρειτε διαδικτυα 

θοδωρη τελικα ποιο απο τα 3 φυτα σου χτυπανε οι κοκκινολαιμηδες ; οινοθηρα,κεστρο ή δειλινο; 
για την αναπαραγωγη μικροι σποροι ειναι οτι πρεπει η καμελινα και η κια ενω αλλα και το bella di note .εννοειται αν δεν εχεις στο βασικο μιγμα περιλλα θα βαλεις αρκετη παραλληλα με βρωμη ειτε για να μην ανεβουν τα λιπαρα του μιγματος ειτε γιατι και η βρωμη δινει πολλα θετικα 

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ σιταρι ,κινοα εχουν τα καταστηματα βιολογικων (σιταρι συμβατικο και τα μαρκετ )

τα αλλα σε καποια ενημερωμενα πετσοπ (συνηθως ανθρωπων που ειναι και εκτροφεις ή εχουν παρε δωσε με εκτροφεις και ξερουν τι ζητα ο χωρος ) και σε e shop του χωρου .αν δεν σου στειλουν αλλα παιδια πμ με το τι και που ,στειλε μου να σου πω μετα εγω.

γλυστριδα οταν ξεκινησει να βγαινει ,θα σου δωσω εγω με χωμμα ,αν μου θυμισεις και ερθεις προς περιστερι . ζωχους οπου και να κοιταξεις αυτη την εποχη θα βρεις ειτε φυτο σε αναπτυξη ειτε και ανθισμενο .βγαλε με λιγο χωμα και μεταφυτεψε ,ποτιζοντας καλα στην αρχη .ακομα και σε δρομους εχει αλλα τα παρτερια και τα χωραφια ειναι φουλ.δες στο αρθρο για τη διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση για να τους γνωρισεις αν δεν τους ξερεις .κυριως sonchus oleraceus βρισκεις

----------


## panos70

Εχω ψαξει σε 3, internet pet shop και δεν το εχει κανενας με τη δικαιολογια οτι δεν υπαρχει στην αγορα

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει ελλειψη αυτη τη στιγμη .γενικως οι εισαγωγες λογω ελλειψης ρευστου εχουν κολλησει .θα δω και θα σου πω με πμ

----------


## teo24

Στο κεστρο κανουν επιδρομη.Ερχονται βαζουν γυρω στα 5 ''ανθη''μπουμπουκακια στο στομα τους και φευγουν.αυτο γινεται σχεδον καθε μερα,κατα την ανοιξη κυριως.Απο τροφη δινω την verse laga prestige.Δεν ξερω αν εχει περιλλα.

----------


## jk21

εχεις απο τοσο νωρις ανθη στο κεστρο (το γνωστο στην ελλαδα νυχτολουλουδο με την εντονη οσμη ...βαρια αλλα ωραια κατ εμε !  ) ; εμενα ανθιζει το δικο μου απο τελη ιουνη και μετα .στα αθνη δεν εχω δει πουλια .αλλα στα λευκα μπαλακια που βγαζει στο τελος σαν καρπους εχω δει τα σπουργιτια να  κανουν παρτι και να εχω απο κατω του φουλ κουτσουλιες οταν ερχονται (μαλλον νορμαλ) .αυτη ηταν και η αιτια του αρχικου μπερδεματος που ειχα παθει στο θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει τοτε στο pb ( εδωσα σχετικο συνδεσμο στην αρχη ) . το θεμα ειναι οτι ειχα βρει πληροφοριες οτι καποια μερη (δεν διευκρινιζουν ποια ) ειναι τοξικα για τα πουλια 
http://toptropicals.com/cgi-bin/gard...trum_nocturnum

εδω υπαρχει αναφορα οτι οι καρποι του τρωγονται απο τα πτηνα αλλα επισημανεται οτι ισως το φυτο ειναι τοξικο ...

http://gardenoftomorrow.com/cestrum/...g-jasmine-213/

Aside from the awesome scent of the flowers, which is pretty strong when in full bloom, _Cestrum Nocturnum_  produces very pretty white berries. They are very distinct. Many birds  will ingest and then *ahem* plant seeds elsewhere in your area so be  careful as they are classified as a weed in some tropical and sub  tropical regions.
 There are reports of this plant being poisonous, I do not recommend  have this plant around children or house hold animals. The delicious  scent and pretty berries are irresistible to the naive.

και εδω 

http://wildlifeofhawaii.com/flowers/...oming-jasmine/


Fruit-eating birds are responsible for spreading the seeds.

----------


## adreas

Τα  φυτά  που  έγιναν  2  χρόνων  και  φαίνεται  πως  είναι  αρκετά δυνατά  θα  δούμε.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

οταν με το καλο βγουνε και δωσεις στις αγαπημενες σου θελω και βιντεακι !!!

----------

